# why to buy a shepherd, instead of a doberman?



## VALIUM

Hi guys, I'm gonna get another pup not until next year but, I started to do my search. I like dobermans and own one gsd. Is there anyone who own or any experience about both breeds? Don't tell me one is herding dog or other is working) I know this already. I just intend to compare dobermans to shepherds, in terms of trainability, character, loyalty, protection ability and intelligence. I'm gonna get a female dog, but I couldn't decide which breed. Actually I'm partial to shepherds I think, since I have one right now. So, let the experst talk...thanks


----------



## Shandril2

I have limited experience with Dobe's ... but these are the differences I notice:

1.) They are not as trustworthy off lead. They have tunnel vision when there is something they want to chase - and that becomes more important than pleasing a master!
2.) Terribly hard headed _(doesn't care as much about pleasing you - but don't take that as meaning they don't love you as much!)_ My Dobe mix will listen when it benefits him.
3.) Excellent family dog! Loyal, tolerant and caring of children _(not saying you should leave any dog alone with any child)_, *protective, very loving with his family*. 
4.) Scary quick learning! Very bright - but I guess GSD's are also








I"ll think of more I"m sure ....


----------



## Crabtree

OK, this is just my opinion. 
I've never owned a Doby but I've know people who have. Maybe it's a fluke but the ones I've known seem to be more high strung. 
A shepherd is so versitile, it can do it all, but the shedding as you know is constant.
If I was to get another breed I would go with a Rottie. They are loyal, protective, family oriented and are real big sucks to the ones they love. Just love the personality of the dogs.
But my 3 girls might have something to say about that!


----------



## kutzro357

I don`t know a lot about Dobies as I`ve had shepherds all my life. My brother had a couple Dobies and they are awesome dogs. Don`t seem to be the all around dog as a shepherd and I like the more solid stoutness of a shepherd. I always felt like my shepherds had a more level temperament.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

lately all the dobermans i have met have had excellent temperment, solid nerves, and friendly, but i'm sure that's due to good breeding and socializing, as with GSDs.


----------



## ldpeterson

I've owned a doberman and was actually looking for either a Doberman or a GSD before I got a dog. There are not as many dobies in rescue around here as there are GSD's, and since I have to rescue, I went with my shepherds. 

I can't speak for all dobermans but the one I had and the others in my family have all been VERY intelligent and extrememly loyal. In fact I couldn't really tell much of a difference in personality between the two breeds and I guess that's why I like them both so much.

The one thing I *did* notice is that our Dobermans seemed to be "needier" then our German Shepherds. Constantly needing to be around us and there are more Dobermans I have known to suffer from things like seperation anxiety then the shepherds I have known. Their personalities seemed to be more sensitive I guess you could say.

I would loooove to have a Doberman along with my GSD's. I think they are fabulous!


----------



## scannergirl

The dobie I grew up with was higher energy than any Shepherd I've yet met, but she was an absolute sweetheart of a dog. Very protective, and a bit less predictable with strangers. Very affectionate to her people. Keep in mind that this opinion is based on one dog, so it probably isn't worth much.


----------



## LUV_GSDs

GSDs have better fur to run your fingers through and Sheps are super dedicated to their packs.


----------



## ellen366

hi

first, let me applaud you for doing your research early

i currently own both gsds and a dobe, and i have handled both in the past; hands down, i'd take a gsd over a dobe in a heartbeat; my gsds are much more focused on me and really go out of their ways to be with me and to please me

i have a dobe whom i love very much; but, he is more detached from me than the gsds are; he is much more into himself and interested in those things that interest him; he's a tough dog, w/both dominant and aggressive tendencies, so i have no complaints in the working dog area; but he is less interested in working for me (and i've seen this before in other dobes) and more interested in working for himself...in other words, what's in it for him, not me

i always wanted a dobe and now that i've got him, he'll be my last; i'm sticking to the all around work dog, the gsd

btw, i don't think a dobe is any more dangerous than a gsd; they are a trustworthy breed; but, i will tell you, they are harder to read than a gsd is; most people are afraid of my dobe b/c he has a shadow over his red points on his face, so he looks really fearsome; even my vet is nervous around this dog; he's quicker to challenge me than any other gsd i've ever had and has in fact bitten me; he keeps me on my toes, lol; i love him and he'll have a home w/me til he dies, but after him, it will be gsds only, even if they do shed an entire dog a day


----------



## bearlasmom

ive never actually owned a dobie myself but our cousin has and he had alot of problems with zeus. zeus would tear his mattress apar tjust for the fun of it. i also agree with LUV gsd because gsd do have beautiful fur to run your fingers with.Dobies are more intuned with themselves, gsd are dedicated to their family as a whole, humans, and other furries and feathered friends. 

they are hyper from what i have seen, constantly want attention and can become nippy with kids. a gsd has teh patience of a super star. ive seen kids hit them with egg flippers, toys etc and the dogs sit there and take it.


----------



## Wetdog

I've had many, many Dobes over 25 years(about 300). Needless to say, I think you cann't find a better breed anywhere.

However, when my last one died, I didn't replace her. I was tired of ear and tail cropping---and with all the animal do gooders without enough brains to blow their noses pushing anti-cropping legislation everywhere, it was getting to be a real problem with shows, working, puppy sales. 

And, I was getting tired of the "Oh, they're vicious, turn on their owners, attack and kill anything they see.......bullcompost."(You get a little of that with GSD's, but NOTHING like you do with Dobes.

I had had all colors in my kennel,(black, red, blue, fawn) and was fond of fawn color. So I looked into Weimaraners---I'd worked with a few training before, but never owned one. Well, after I got Enka, there were many times that I thought to myself that without the ears cropped or the typical Dobe markings it is really hard to tell a fawn Dobe from a Weim---especially if you are more than a few feet away. As for temperament, intelligence and working ability they are completely the same.

I got Enka and Dixie just about the same time. Enka was about 2 months older, got her first, did puppy training then brought Dixie in. I couldn't have made a better choice, the two breeds are very complimentary to each other.

Doberman is one of the best breeds you can possibly pick in my opinion. The croppinng is a lot of added work though and difficult for someone who isn't experienced with it.

Before you make your final decision, look at Weimaraners too.

Here are my Weimaraner boards:

European Weimaraners 

MSN Weimaraners


----------



## Emoore

Are you planning to go to a dobie board and ask the same queston? I'd be interested to hear their responses.


----------



## KCandMace

A friend has a dobie and my DH's dad used to have one. We have always had GSD. Now just going off of this, the Dobies are stubborn but very smart! I don't think they are the best family dog because of the stubborness. they get bored a lot faster than a GSD. But for a family with older kids either is ok. With younger kids for sure a GSD.


----------



## VALIUM

Thank you guys..


----------



## Wetdog

> Quote: I just intend to compare dobermans to shepherds, in terms of trainability, character, loyalty, protection ability and intelligence.


 Completely equal in all respects---Dobes and Weims are a bit more high energy from working lines, but working line GSDs can be too, so again, pretty much equal.


BTW---if you are getting a female pup---is it going to be with a male? Is he nuetered? Mixing M/F like that can be a real huge headache later----even if you are planning to breed, they often take it upon themselves to set a different timetable than you had in mind. At least one(or both) should be nuetered even if you are planniing to show/breed, or something along those lines. Keep in mind that nuetered can not be shown or participate in certain breed working trials(for instance, if you got a Weim, it could not participate in AKC field champion events---they are a breeding test for hunting performance)


----------



## CWhite

Are you really asking this question? 

Hmm, should I buy a Porsche 911 Carrera or Chevrolet Corvette?


----------



## CWhite

You may want to go to the LEERBURG forum and PM Cindy. She used to breed Dobermann's and may be a big help to you.


----------



## bearlasmom

carolyn i salute you. i never would have thought about it that way. what a comparison.


----------



## middleofnowhere

GSDs = more hair. Better decorative effects with more dust bunnies. Dog looks better with furniture than dobbie.
GSDs = less plastic surgery (ie ears/tail)
GSDs = less need for human made coats in winter/rain
GSDs = more pathetic looking when wet because they use their coats and not a layer of fat.
GSDs = something to brush and use all that extra time. Like how many seconds does it take to groom a dobbie?

My experience with a friend's dobbies - both breeds are smart, loyal, willing to learn (but not always what you intend to teach) and enthusiastic. Both breeds have a significant health problems to which they are predisposed and are rather short lived.

Now I'll go read the "sensible" responses from other people....


----------



## middleofnowhere

OK I've read the responses - and my experience is very different with dobbies -
The ones I've known have not been high strung. At least not more than my sheps. Of course my eldest wins focus too. Give her a horse... My friend who I've known for some 30 years never cropped a dobbie's ears and she's had them all that time. I've found them very trainable, very amenable and quite loyal.

But let me add to my first post the thought -
I wouldn't know what to do without dog hair accessorizing my wardrobe. You just don't get the same effect with that little bit of dobbie hair.


----------



## wrenny

I just wanna say I'm very happy that no one is really biased at all. Everyones open minded and gives great opinions. No "GSD ONLY!" stuff.


----------



## Cooper&me

I love dobes. 
I was going to get one but went with a shepherd at the same time a client of ours got a Dobe. Man is he a hyper little rascal. Very territorial and loyal to his family.

I am so glad I went with the GSD.


----------



## Shandril2

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereOK I've read the responses - and my experience is very different with dobbies -
> The ones I've known have not been high strung. At least not more than my sheps. .....
> But let me add to my first post the thought -
> I wouldn't know what to do without dog hair accessorizing my wardrobe. You just don't get the same effect with that little bit of dobbie hair.


That's the experience I've had. They are individual personalities just like GSD's. I've actually known a few that are quite fat & enjoy the couch most of all. One was lower in the pecking order than a Pug in friend's household.

Hair: Dobe's can't be kept outside in freezing weather for very long (no undercoat like GSD's).


----------



## SouthernThistle

I have owned both dogs, and I have owned everything from showline to high drive working Shepherds as well.

You can't really say this dog is better than that dog. Both dogs are different as they were (originally) bred to do different things. Because I think 99% of the members here can talk about German Shepherds, I will talk about Dobermans.

DOBERMANS - Dobermans are not "hard-headed" nor are they unable to be trusted off the leash. Dobermans are highly intelligent dogs, and I hate to say it, but I have found Dobermans are easier to train than _some_ German Shepherds. Dobermans think quickly and need an owner that is going to spend time with training them and teaching them. The Dobermans you see bouncing off the walls are ones that the owners thought, "I don't have to train my dog." My first Doberman was a 9 year old female Doberman I adopted. Even at 9, she was willing to learn new things. You only have to show a Doberman something a handful of times, and they pick it up (yes, I know Shepherds can be the same way.) Dobermans are incredibly loyal to their owners. While they can make good family dogs, they are the type of breed where they can be devoted to one person and tolerant to others. On the physical side, Dobermans are leaner than Shepherds and have a thin coat. While they do shed, it's nothing in comparison to the Shepherd. I have to also point out that it is an OLD WIVES' TALE that Dobermans "go nuts" or "turn on their owners" when they're older because their "brain keeps growing, but their skull stops." That is the biggest piece of hogwash I have ever heard. More house insurance companies will insure a house with a German Shepherd than with a Doberman Pinscher only due to the bad rep. of the dog. Dobermans love to run, but you can easily train them to come and everything off the leash. My three Dobermans I had NEVER "took off" off the leash. They may have wanted to give chase or started to give chase to a small animal, but a quick name call, and they were back before they even got started. All three of my Dobermans just wanted to be with me. When I stopped next to them (walking, heeling off leash), they would stop and put one foot next to mine, touching mine. 
As with most every dog breed, there are a variety of breed-specific genetic problems:
1) Albino Dobermans - Albino Dobermans or those that can produce Albino dobermans are registered with the AKC with a "Z" in front of their name. Same genetic problems with albinism also with Dobermans. "Z" factor Dobermans should NOT be bred.
2) Blue or "unique" colors - susceptible to color mutant alopecia - a skin problem that is commonly found in blue dobermans
3) Dilated mylocardiopathy - heart problems
4) Wobbler's Syndrome
There are a variety of other disease, but a GOOD breeder will test their dogs prior to breeding (similar to Hip, etc. testing with GSD).

Some things to avoid:

1) Oversized, "King," or "Warlock" Dobermans. These are dogs that have been bred ONLY due to size. While there was a "Warlock" line several years back (aka Kimbertal or Kimbertal-Warlock), this bloodline was nothing in comparison to the monsters being produced today and being labeled as such. Some dogs advertised as Kimbertal or Warlock don't have either in their breeding. These dogs are susceptible to genetic issues.

2) Dobermans whose ads or breeders say "bred or trained to be protective." Dobermans are naturally protective dogs. The statement above should be investigated when considering purchasing a dog.

3) There is a huge debate, and always will be about cropping ears and docking tails with Dobermans. Some countries in Europe do not allow docked/cropped Dobermans from their breeders or in shows. Originally, Dobermans' ears were cropped for two reasons: prevention of ear infections from floppy ears, and working Dobermans ears were cropped so that the person the dog was sent after couldn't grab onto the Doberman's ears. Their tails were/are docked mainly for cosmetic purposes, but also working purposes. There are a variety of "ear crops" out there, but ANY of them should be performed by a veterinarian. "Ears gone bad" run rampant including dogs whose ears were cut too short or cut off completely.


----------



## arycrest

I don't have first hand experience living with a Dobe, but my neighbor's had them for the past 10 or 11 years.

Avery made our house and the Hooligans her special project. I don't know why she liked me so much, but she did. Whenever she got out of the gate she'd come to my house. If my gate was open she'd steal a toy and take it back home (it didn't bother me, she was always welcome to any toy she selected - her owner always threw them back).

She was always on watch, supervising the goings on here day in and day out. I always told people the Hooligans never had to worry while Avery was on duty.

One day she scared me to death. My van died and the tow truck had to take it to the shop. When the driver handed me the paper work to sign, his hand "brushed" against mine ever so lightly - Avery went wild and almost came over the fence when this happened. I knew I would always have a protector as long as she was live. It was a sad day when she went to the Bridge, I still miss her.

Their next Dobe, an adoptee named Solly, is a nice boy, but he doesn't care what happens over here. He's laid back.

Both dogs are huge barkers. Avery would bark for hours if they weren't home. Solly is quieter, but still barks more than the average dog.

While I prefer GSDs, I don't think you could go wrong with either breed.


----------



## Keeyah

There is a dobe ownen by a fireman in my training class. She is a fairly small girl and quite nervous. Barks lots!

I also know a male who I see sometimes in the field nearby. He adores bitches and puppies but isn't keen on adult males so Diesel doesn't play with him anymore. Beautiful dog. That is my whole experience with the breed so I am not very useful! I love the elegance that dobes have and I wouldn't mind owning one in the future.


----------



## sergekel

A couple of years ago, when I was puppy shopping...I asked the vet what he recommended for a family dog. I knew he was a GSD owner and I was leaning in the GSD direction. I was hoping/expecting for him to solidify my decision.

He said Doberman!

I went with GSD anyway, cause I've always been afraid of Dobermas (was scared by one as a child, never got over it, I guess)

For the vet to recommend, they must be pretty good. Suppose it is up to the individual dog and breeding, though, like with every other dog.

Good luck!


----------



## Timber1

I would love to have a Dobie, but have become so involved in German Shepherds (rescue), at my age it is to much to change.

The one thing I firmly belive about the GSD, is that dog bonds more closely to you and your family then any other breed. Plus, they are very open ended in terms of acitivies. For example, my forever GSd is a great retriever.


----------

